# exported bloodlines



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

i was just wondering how many bloodlines are there and how many have been exported overseas and does any body know what blood lines have made it to Australia and is there any APBT books about blood lines


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

aussie pitbull said:


> i was just wondering how many bloodlines are there and how many have been exported overseas and does any body know what blood lines have made it to Australia and is there any APBT books about blood lines


i know mine has the sorrell blood line. im in queenland.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

i dont know about pit bull bloodlines but the bullies are all over now lol in the Japan they have gotti and camelot, and a couple other places across asiahave the Ambully lines...


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure about Australia specifically but I know in different parts of the world there is Frisco, Jeep, Red Boy, Virgil, Bolio, Tombstone, Carver, Boudreaux, Rascal not sure what else but these are the lines I've seen in kennels overseas and also what some people I talk to overseas have.


----------

